# New home built rear plow



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

I Just built it this fall and I have used it in 4 event so far the down presser sure is nice to have 
I spent $500.00 on it pump and all the blade was an old western 7-6 I had with rust holes in the top


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice back blade


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

So what does the red and blue on the stake mean for you? Red at this height.......


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice Work....looks like you bought it at a dealer. Hope it works great for you!


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats cool !! Looks like a side buisness if ever I saw one . Put together a kit because I,m sure most of us have or can pick up an unwanted blade . I,m guessing that center flag is color coded so you know how high it is?


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

vegaman04;671036 said:


> So what does the red and blue on the stake mean for you? Red at this height.......


No I'm having a hard time seeing how close I am when backing up to garage doors 
Its just a red and blue driveway marker that lays back with the plow up and I can just touch the door and be within 6" of it


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

love the pump mount that is an awesome idea so u can take it out im assuming


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

WRIGHTWAY;671058 said:


> No I'm having a hard time seeing how close I am when backing up to garage doors
> Its just a red and blue driveway marker that lays back with the plow up and I can just touch the door and be within 6" of it


That is genius!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome job there....I like it, simple, looks plenty effective....and it doesn't take up a lot of room with the hydrualics...nice job.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

The final result looks great. I figured it'd be good from the pics in your other thread, but now that it's finished it looks like a awesome unit. Nice job on the fab work.


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

Rangerman;671162 said:


> love the pump mount that is an awesome idea so u can take it out im assuming


Yes for removal I have a 2nd battery right in front of the pump box 
With a winch style battery disconnect so I can remove plow pump and battery in about 5min


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

looks nice. One small thing is it doesn't appear to have a trip? I know we all "know" our routes inside and out, but watch out for manhole covers or whatever. I think if you hit something you're going to rip something off the truck.


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey thanks for all the kind words guys 
It's far from genius but I'm happy with the way it turned out 



BSDeality;671628 said:


> looks nice. One small thing is it doesn't appear to have a trip? I know we all "know" our routes inside and out, but watch out for manhole covers or whatever. I think if you hit something you're going to rip something off the truck.


My current sites are pretty clear of snag hazards but still got to be careful 
My plan is to convert to a spring loaded hinged cutting edge in the off season


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

HEY!!! Were you looking over my shoulder when I built mine??

Mine was an old seven foot Meyer moldboard, or maybe "moldy board", and I tapped into the belt drive pump of my front blade of the hydraulics. I didn't paint it , makes yours look much nicer. This is the third year I have used it, and I am pretty happy with it. It could lift higher, and the front plow should be wider to clear a path for it when plowing straight ahead, The corner of it rides in the bank a little and cuffs some snow back into the road. I don't feel any need for a trip on it because I only use it for cleaning around buildings and such, so I am not moving very fast when it is down.

Watch out for the garage doors. My insurance company bought three new panels of a door for one of my customers last year. Those new high tech insulated doors crumple up just like a beer can. I just barely touched it and it wrinkled. It happened because I was backing up at an angle to the door. The right hand corner of the plow hit while I still had a foot of clearance on the easily seen left side.

The truck doesn't look nearly as ratty now. I replaced the bed with one from a 1970 something Dodge. Now we don't know if it is a "Fodge" or a "Dord", or maybe a "Fordge".


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

HALH VT;672595 said:


> HEY!!! Were you looking over my shoulder when I built mine??
> .


Great minds think alike I guess 
If you move the top of you ram toured the truck you will get more up/down movement 
That's what I had to do to mine it needed more down


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Screw plowing .. you can stay in a nice warm fab shop and built and sell your design !


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Good job on the rear plow. Any pictures of the pump? How are you going to make it trip? You have any ideas?


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

HALH VT;672595 said:


> HEY!!! Were you looking over my shoulder when I built mine??
> 
> Mine was an old seven foot Meyer moldboard, or maybe "moldy board", and I tapped into the belt drive pump of my front blade of the hydraulics. I didn't paint it , makes yours look much nicer. This is the third year I have used it, and I am pretty happy with it. It could lift higher, and the front plow should be wider to clear a path for it when plowing straight ahead, The corner of it rides in the bank a little and cuffs some snow back into the road. I don't feel any need for a trip on it because I only use it for cleaning around buildings and such, so I am not moving very fast when it is down.
> 
> ...


Good heads up on this. New to a rear plow and thats something I will def. keep in mind!

EDIT: Forgot to say how nice your plow came out. Very nice job. I would have bought one of yours.


----------



## BigLebowski (Aug 25, 2008)

Tell me about that bed light set up. Did you make that or is it something to buy? I am about to buy some white nights but this is cool too.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

BigLebowski;674113 said:


> Tell me about that bed light set up. Did you make that or is it something to buy? I am about to buy some white nights but this is cool too.


just guessing, they look like OEM fog lights, maybe Grand Am or Cavalier mounted to angle iron?

Nice back blades guy's!


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

Quality SR;673846 said:


> Good job on the rear plow. Any pictures of the pump? How are you going to make it trip? You have any ideas?


Thanks

I will get some pics this weekend and post them

Going to hinge the cutting edge

The hard part is finding the right springs I need it to trip if I hit something but still hold up to the down pressure


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

BigLebowski;674113 said:


> Tell me about that bed light set up. Did you make that or is it something to buy? I am about to buy some white nights but this is cool too.


You will laugh at this one but it's the side bar off of an old bed frame 
With a short piece of 2x4 on each end it just sit in the stake pockets 
The lights from wall mart cheap but with them at the back I don't get the glare off the bed


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

looks good real nice work


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

WRIGHTWAY;674429 said:


> I will get some pics this weekend and post them


oops i meant to say i will post more pic next year :laughing:

last season got busy payup and forgot to add these  better late than never


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

very cool, nice pic's where'd you end up getting the pump? How much did it cost you if you don't mind me asking? I've been thinking alot about building one lately


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

JDWalkbehind;882862 said:


> very cool, nice pic's where'd you end up getting the pump? How much did it cost you if you don't mind me asking? I've been thinking alot about building one lately


got the pump off ebay i think i paid a littel over 250.00 for it and it was brand new


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

iv been thinking about doing this too. cant see buying 1 if i could just make 1 myself. the wiring for the controls is the only thing i would need some help on


----------

